# Philly Cast 1/27-28 Crapshoot



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Funny how these idiots dance around snow totals and they act like they bullseyed the s.o.b. the next day . 


R O T F L M A O BIG TIME


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

.................................


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

wutcha got so far? wuddya expect? I hate this crap we have same weather on Long Island- surrounded by nice pain in the ass warm water....


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

3 wet inchees


----------

